# Wednesday 25th May (Day after Beau Desert)



## Smiffy (Nov 13, 2010)

Mentioned in the actual Beau Desert thread, but not wanting to clutter that one up with posts thought I would mention this "meet"...

Paul (PN-Wokingham) and myself are travelling up on the Monday afternoon to find some cheap accommodation prior to playing Beau on Tuesday 24th May. 
Because of the distances involved we are also planning to play the following day (Weds 25th May) here...

http://www.envillegolfclub.com/index.html

The club is situated about 20 miles or so away from Beau, has 2 x 18 hole courses which both receive great reviews and we plan to play both of them. Green fee for the day is Â£60.00 which I don't think is too bad as you are playing two completely different, quality tracks.
I haven't booked anything up yet, but have checked with the club and although there is a society that day, we would just alternate between the courses they are playing, so getting a game won't be a problem.
So far we have the following interested. If anybody else would like to join us, please let me know and I will add you to the list, posting more details as I get them.
Rob

*SMIFFY  
   PN-WOKINGHAM  
   RICKG  
   JAMMYDODGER*


----------



## PieMan (Nov 13, 2010)

Put me down for that Rob. Quite fancy an overnight stay after the BD meet and a game the following day.


----------



## EaseNgrace (Nov 13, 2010)

I'll be up for that. We thought about playing Enville last time, looks nice.


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 13, 2010)

Im a definate Smiffy,pen me in.


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 13, 2010)

*SMIFFY  
   PN-WOKINGHAM  
   RICKG  
   JAMMYDODGER
   PIEMAN
   EASENGRACE
   POKERJOKE*


----------



## jacetheace (Nov 14, 2010)

ill be up for that too please.


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 14, 2010)

ill be up for that too please.
		
Click to expand...

 

*SMIFFY  
   PN-WOKINGHAM  
   RICKG  
   JAMMYDODGER
   PIEMAN
   EASENGRACE
   POKERJOKE
   JACETHEACE*


----------



## jammydodger (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm not going to hang around and play 36 holes on both days. I'm happy to stick to 18 the 2nd day and then make my way home.


----------



## Bigfoot (Nov 14, 2010)

You will enjoy Enville. I live approx 15 minutes from the club and have played both courses a number of times.

The Lodge is considerd to be the weakest course but don't let that make you think it is easy. It is shorter but asks many questions. Stroke index 1 is No.4 - 409 off yellows -with a tree lined fairway that dog legs slightly left. The fairway drops after the drive and a small green is set above the fairway. The Highgate is an excellent course that starts and finishes with relatively easy par 5s but there are two strong pars 3s over 200 yards off the yellows.

You will have a good day.


----------



## Region3 (Nov 14, 2010)

Can you put me down as well please young man


----------



## forefortheday (Nov 14, 2010)

Can you put me down as well please young man 

Click to expand...

Jesus you must be ancient!


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm not going to hang around and play 36 holes on both days. I'm happy to stick to 18 the 2nd day and then make my way home.
		
Click to expand...

After 36 at Beau the day before Dave, my old legs could dictate that's the way I'll be going myself!
Based on what BigFoot says, I'll try to get us on the "Highgate" course first so that if we do get to only play one we actually play the "better" course.

*SMIFFY  
   PN-WOKINGHAM  
   RICKG  
   JAMMYDODGER
   PIEMAN
   EASENGRACE
   POKERJOKE
   JACETHEACE
   REGION3*


----------



## Redwood (Dec 13, 2010)

Smiffy, stick me down for that, plus another non forummer if ok.


----------



## Redwood (Jan 5, 2011)

Anyone who is staying local for the night of the 24th got any thoughts on which area they may be staying in?

Some cheap deals at the minute on Travelodge in Kingswinford.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 6, 2011)

Anyone who is staying local for the night of the 24th got any thoughts on which area they may be staying in?
		
Click to expand...

Paul (PN-WOKINGHAM) had found some cheap deals at a local Travel lodge (or similar) but I can't remember which one it was. I'll get in touch and try to find out.


Have just spoken to Paul, it was the Travel Lodge in Rugeley that he had seen were doing deals, something like Â£25.00 a room. Link to the website is here, and if you search I think you can get this rate for a twin room per night which is non cancelable. That's just Â£12.50 each!

http://www.travelodge.co.uk/search_and_book/hotel_overview.php?hotel_id=173

*SMIFFY  
   PN-WOKINGHAM  
   RICKG  
   JAMMYDODGER
   PIEMAN
   EASENGRACE
   POKERJOKE
   JACETHEACE
   REGION3
   REDWOOD
   REDWOODS MATE!*


----------



## Redwood (Jan 6, 2011)

Cheers Smiffy, all booked up.


----------



## full_throttle (Jan 6, 2011)

my playing partner and navigator should have messaged you, can you fit the two of us in?


----------



## PNWokingham (Jan 6, 2011)

Just booked a roome each for me and Smithy at Rugely Travelodge


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 6, 2011)

Just booked a roome each for me and Smithy at Rugely Travelodge
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for doing that Paul.

By the way, Paul has booked me a "family room" so there is a spare bed if you don't mind sharing with me.
The room rate was Â£25.00 per night, so for the two nights it is only going to cost you Â£25.00.
Let me know if you are interested.
Rob


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 6, 2011)

my playing partner and navigator should have messaged you, can you fit the two of us in?
		
Click to expand...

Is that for the 36 hole game at Enville or the accommodation?
Nobody has been in touch about the game.
Rob


----------



## Redwood (Jan 6, 2011)

Rob,

Is it definitely 36, or is there an option to play 18?

Cheers


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 6, 2011)

Rob,

Is it definitely 36, or is there an option to play 18?

Cheers
		
Click to expand...

There will be an option to only play 18 mate, and it's an option I may well take up myself.
36 around Beau the day before is likely to see me walking like Douglas Bader, and I have to drive home on the Wednesday and be at work on Thursday morning.
There are two courses at Enville, one is considered to be a tad better than the other so I will try (try) to book it so that we play the "better" course in the morning.
I will make a few more enquiries in a month or so. I know that there is a Society "do" on that day, but when I spoke to somebody at Enville they said that this wouldn't create a problem as with 36 holes they can fit us in OK.
The only problem would be if the society are playing the better course in the morning, it may leave us no option other than to play the lesser course. But they both sound nice anyway.
I'll see how I feel on the day before making the decision as far as I am concerned.
But 18 is looking likely.


----------



## jammydodger (Jan 6, 2011)

I'll defo only be doing 18 the next day and I had seen that travelodge price at Â£19. But I decided to wait til pay day to book up and now its Â£25. never mind still a good price.


----------



## full_throttle (Jan 7, 2011)

my playing partner and navigator should have messaged you, can you fit the two of us in?
		
Click to expand...

Is that for the 36 hole game at Enville or the accommodation?
Nobody has been in touch about the game.
Rob
		
Click to expand...

OK, can you find space for golfnadmoregolf and myself to play, no need for accomadation as it's only an hour away.
I'm playing this morning so will try and remember to ask about how many holes, I assume its for the day(36)

cheers
Robert


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 7, 2011)

OK, can you find space for golfnadmoregolf and myself to play, no need for accomadation as it's only an hour away.
I'm playing this morning so will try and remember to ask about how many holes, I assume its for the day(36)

cheers
Robert
		
Click to expand...

Now added to the list! Numbers in brackets are whether 18 or 36 holes not handicaps!

*SMIFFY (18) 
   PN-WOKINGHAM  
   RICKG  
   JAMMYDODGER (18)
   PIEMAN
   EASENGRACE
   POKERJOKE
   JACETHEACE
   REGION3
   REDWOOD
   REDWOODS MATE!
   FULL THROTTLE
   GOLFANDMOREGOLF*


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 7, 2011)

Because of the numbers, I think I should contact Enville Golf Club sooner rather than later to make sure that we are not let down at all. Society days tend to get booked up fairly quickly, and I'd hate to lose out. So I will be contacting them sometime next week.
Could those that have expressed an interest in playing let me know whether they are favouring 18 or 36 holes please (unless they have already done so) so that I can book enough tee times.
Thanks for your help
Rob


----------



## Redwood (Jan 7, 2011)

Rob,

I'll be 18 holes.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 7, 2011)

Rob,

I'll be 18 holes.
		
Click to expand...

Stupid question maybe, but will that go for your mate as well Redwood?
Also, could you let me know his name?
Ta
Rob

Also, when I book Enville, I am going to aim for a 9.00am tee off time with the afternoon round about 2.00pm to give those that are planning on playing 36 holes approx an hour for lunch. Is this ok with everybody???


----------



## Region3 (Jan 7, 2011)

36 for me, if there's anyone left to play with!

Can I ask my mate that's coming to Beau, or do you not want numbers to get too high?


----------



## Redwood (Jan 7, 2011)

Rob,

Yes, that goes for him as well, otherwise he is walking back to Cornwall!! 

His name is Andrew Bell.

9.00am fine by me.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 7, 2011)

36 for me, if there's anyone left to play with!

Can I ask my mate that's coming to Beau, or do you not want numbers to get too high?
		
Click to expand...

Not a problem Gary. I have initially asked for 4 teeing off slots at Enville which will give us enough spaces for 16 players. I think we have 13 at the moment.
I will limit it to 16 otherwise it is going to get too confusing. I have asked for 2 teeing off slots in the afternoon so up to 8 can play 36 holes. I will confirm everything once I hear back from the secretary.
Can you let me have your mates name please?


----------



## full_throttle (Jan 7, 2011)

Rob, 

didn't play today due to the weather, but having been intouch with golfandmoregolf, can you pencil us both down to play 36.

cheers


*information* 
having spoke to the golf club i can advise the current rate for buggies are 
18 holes Â£22
the day Â£40


----------



## Region3 (Jan 7, 2011)

Can you let me have your mates name please?
		
Click to expand...

I'll ask him.

Not his name. If he wants to play the day after


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 7, 2011)

Smiffy,stick me down for 36 holes please


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 7, 2011)

*Looking like this so far... I think!!

   SMIFFY (18) 
   JAMMYDODGER (18)
   REDWOOD (18)
   ANDREW BALL (18)
   POKERJOKE (36)
   REGION3 (36)
   FULL THROTTLE (36)
   GOLFANDMOREGOLF(36)
   PN-WOKINGHAM (TBC)
   JACETHEACE  (TBC)
   RICKG  (TBC)
   PIEMAN  (TBC)
   EASENGRACE (TBC)*


----------



## rickg (Jan 8, 2011)

36 please.....


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 8, 2011)

*Looking like this so far... I think!!

   SMIFFY (18) 
   JAMMYDODGER (18)
   REDWOOD (18)
   ANDREW BALL (18)
   POKERJOKE (36)
   REGION3 (36)
   FULL THROTTLE (36)
   GOLFANDMOREGOLF(36)
   RICKG (36)
   JACETHEACE  (TBC)
   PN-WOKINGHAM (TBC)
   PIEMAN  (TBC)
   EASENGRACE (TBC)*


----------



## bobmac (Jan 8, 2011)

Myself and Teegirl might be up for this, depending on her new job


----------



## PNWokingham (Jan 8, 2011)

36 for me too please


----------



## PieMan (Jan 8, 2011)

36 for me too please.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 8, 2011)

Myself and Teegirl might be up for this, depending on her new job 

Click to expand...

3 places available at the moment Bob (16 max)


----------



## JustOne (Jan 8, 2011)

Pencil me in for 36 mate


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 8, 2011)

Pencil me in for 36 mate 

Click to expand...

*Now looking like this!!......

   SMIFFY (18) 
   JAMMYDODGER (18)
   REDWOOD (18)
   ANDREW BALL (18)
   POKERJOKE (36)
   REGION3 (36)
   FULL THROTTLE (36)
   GOLFANDMOREGOLF(36)
   RICKG (36)
   PN-WOKINGHAM (36)
   PIEMAN  (36)
   JUSTONE (36)
   EASENGRACE (TBC)
   JACETHEACE (TBC)*


----------



## rickg (Jan 12, 2011)

Has anyone booked a room yet for the Tuesday night and still needs a roomie to share the costs?
I don't need a room Monday night as I'll be driving up on the Tuesday morning.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 12, 2011)

Has anyone booked a room yet for the Tuesday night and still needs a roomie to share the costs?
I don't need a room Monday night as I'll be driving up on the Tuesday morning.
		
Click to expand...



Sorry mate already booked in with Pieman,even though your prettier i thought he would be cuddlier.


----------



## Region3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Has anyone booked a room yet for the Tuesday night and still needs a roomie to share the costs?
I don't need a room Monday night as I'll be driving up on the Tuesday morning.
		
Click to expand...

I've not booked anything, but I'm thinking about staying over on the Tuesday even though I only live about an hour away.


Smiffy :

My mate's decided 4 rounds in 2 days would kill him and I don't waant to have to find a new doubles partner so he won't be playing on the Wednesday.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 12, 2011)

Has anyone booked a room yet for the Tuesday night and still needs a roomie to share the costs?
I don't need a room Monday night as I'll be driving up on the Tuesday morning.
		
Click to expand...

I've got a "family" room booked at a local Travel Lodge if you don't mind sharing with a farting, snoring pro golfer


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 12, 2011)

Has anyone booked a room yet for the Tuesday night and still needs a roomie to share the costs?
I don't need a room Monday night as I'll be driving up on the Tuesday morning.
		
Click to expand...

I've got a "family" room booked at a local Travel Lodge if you don't mind sharing with a farting, snoring pro golfer
		
Click to expand...




Now theres an offer he cant refuse


----------



## rickg (Jan 12, 2011)

I've got a "family" room booked at a local Travel Lodge if you don't mind sharing with a farting, snoring pro golfer
		
Click to expand...

What? You've got Bob in there too? 

How much do I have to pay for the privilage? And do I need to contact the Hotel or just give you the dosh?


----------



## JustOne (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm sleepin' in the car, hope it's not frosty.... someone nick me some cherry slices from the breakfast bar! crazy:


----------



## rickg (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm sleepin' in the car, hope it's not frosty.... someone nick me some cherry slices from the breakfast bar! crazy:
		
Click to expand...

Park outside our room and we'll pipe Smiffy's farts into your car to keep you toasty warm..   

No need to thank me.....


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 13, 2011)

I've got a "family" room booked at a local Travel Lodge if you don't mind sharing with a farting, snoring pro golfer
		
Click to expand...

What? You've got Bob in there too? 

How much do I have to pay for the privilage? And do I need to contact the Hotel or just give you the dosh?
		
Click to expand...

Just give me the dosh (all Â£12.50 of it) in the morning. That's unless you want to leave a tip as well


----------



## rickg (Jan 13, 2011)

Just give me the dosh (all Â£12.50 of it) in the morning. That's unless you want to leave a tip as well
		
Click to expand...

It's a deal.....and the tip is "don't wear white trousers"...... they show the wee stains!!


----------



## jammydodger (Jan 17, 2011)

I've been checking out accomodation for this and I think the game at Enville might not be for me. It will take me way out of the way for trying to get home , which will be a pain anyway. I think i'll try and get a game somewhere on the route back from Beau on that Wednesday. Maybe Easengrace and Jacetheace will tag along too as they've got the same journey to make , i'll speak to them this week. There must be some good courses between Cannock and Norwich , St Neots or Gog Magogs maybe.

Sorry about that Smiffy , i'd have loved another knock with you guys but it makes sense to do it this way for my situation.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 24, 2011)

*Houston. We have a problem........Enville have just replied to my email. They are fully booked up on the day we require. Bollocks*


----------



## jammydodger (Jan 24, 2011)

What about doing the Derby course at the Belfry ? Should be cheapish and its not far away


----------



## full_throttle (Jan 24, 2011)

*Houston. We have a problem........Enville have just replied to my email. They are fully booked up on the day we require. Bollocks*

Click to expand...

If you are still offering to organise an event for this day can i suggest  seedy mill 
haven't played it myself so cannot comment on the course.


----------



## grumpyjock (Jan 25, 2011)

given that one id be up for a game that day.


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 10, 2011)

Smiffy,sorry ive just noticed we cant play Enville,is anything else being organised bearing in mind some of us have already booked the hotel for tuesday night.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 10, 2011)

Smiffy,sorry ive just noticed we cant play Enville,is anything else being organised bearing in mind some of us have already booked the hotel for tuesday night.
		
Click to expand...

I'm still up for 18 holes on the Wednesday morning but haven't a clue where to play.
Leave it with me


----------



## jammydodger (Feb 10, 2011)

I've booked for Monday and Tuesday night and i'm staying in the travelodge in Tamworth. Â£19 per night too , top deal.

I'm defo up for a round on the Wednesday morning but for me it would have to be on the east side of Birmingham to give me the best chance of getting back to Norwich that day.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 10, 2011)

How about here???
http://www.robinhoodgolfclub.co.uk/

It reads quite well, green fee doesn't look too expensive.
Could be ideal...unless anyone on here knows differently???


----------



## jammydodger (Feb 11, 2011)

Looks like a nice tree lined course Smiffy. Pictures look good and as far as I can tell its only Â£35 per round. 6500'ish yards par 72 sounds like a nice relaxing round with a few mates , good find.

I'm game as it looks in a good spot for getting away on to the A14.


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 11, 2011)

Looks good,i will go with the majority,it looks like it will be 18 holes then Smiffy,im up for a morning tee off so i can get back home.


----------



## Redwood (Feb 11, 2011)

Or here:

http://www.westmidlandsgolfclub.co.uk/Thegolf%20course.htm


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 12, 2011)

Or here:

http://www.westmidlandsgolfclub.co.uk/Thegolf%20course.htm

Click to expand...

Have seen that one before. Some of the lads from the Golf Magic site are playing there later in the year. I didn't put my name down for it because I've heard it's a bit "open" and being fairly new littered with staked trees, marker posts and "non-golfers"....  
Personally I prefer older, more established courses but will go with the flow..
Found a couple more that look quite nice and receive fairly good reviews...

http://www.uk-golfguide.com/copt-heath-golf-club

http://www.shirleygolfclub.co.uk/pages.php/index.html

This one also looks very nice and appears to be Â£35.00 a round

http://www.fulfordheathgolfclub.co.uk/


----------



## Redwood (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm happy to go with the flow.

I hadn't heard much about West Midlands, but only suggested it for the fun that could have been the island hole!! 

Only club I've played in that area is Widney Manor, which I wouldn't particularly recommend.


----------



## sweatysock41 (Feb 12, 2011)

As this is my neck of the woods thought I might give you some suggestions/comments.

West Midlands is OK for the money - very open with a lot of the wet stuff

Robin Hood is a better track and more of a thinking course - much tighter.

If you are looking for a track East of Birmingham then there are 3 I would recommend all are usually in good nick.

www.hearsallgolfclub.co.uk

www.nuneatongolfclub.co.uk

www.hinckleygolfclub.com

If you are coming back down the A5 both Nuneaton and Hinckley are easily accessible.  Hearsall is on the south side of Coventry.


----------



## sweatysock41 (Feb 12, 2011)

Or here:



http://www.uk-golfguide.com/copt-heath-golf-club

http://www.shirleygolfclub.co.uk/pages.php/index.html

This one also looks very nice and appears to be Â£35.00 a round

http://www.fulfordheathgolfclub.co.uk/

Click to expand...


Of the 3 Shirley is the friendliest - Fulford Heat and Copt Heath are a little bit more 'select' - all good courses mind you - south/east Birmingham has a few really good courses - another to consider is Ladbrook Park - easy access to M42.

If you do play on the Wednesday and have an odd number I wouldn't mind joining you - beats working.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 13, 2011)

If you do play on the Wednesday and have an odd number I wouldn't mind joining you - beats working.
		
Click to expand...

You would be more than welcome to join us.
Thanks for the links and for the information.
Based on what I've read and a couple of PM's from people, I think I'll try to book us on to Robin Hood. As Jammy says, it looks a nice course, and gets really good reviews on GolfGuide UK. 
Hope that's ok?
I will give them a call over the coming few days to see if they can fit us in. 
The accommodation I am at is just over 30 miles away so will aim for a tee off time around 10.30 or so, so that we don't have to leave too early and will miss "most" of the rush hour traffic.
Will let you know how I get on.


----------



## sweatysock41 (Feb 13, 2011)

No trouble - a few years since I played Robin Hood so it would be nice to visit again. Gary has put me on reserve list for Beau Desert so if a couple pull out then I may be there.


----------



## Redwood (Feb 14, 2011)

Sounds good.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 14, 2011)

Have just received a telephone call from the manager of the club, they can fit us in at 10.30 that morning but we are "between competitions" so he can only let us play as two or threeballs, not fourballs.
I'm perfectly OK with playing in 3's, and the green fee will be Â£40.00.
Everybody OK with that???


----------



## PieMan (Feb 14, 2011)

Yes, happy with that Rob - looks a nice track.


----------



## jammydodger (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm in

Would have preferred something nearer the Â£38 mark but I guess I can stretch to Â£40. Does that include a breakfast ?


----------



## Redwood (Feb 14, 2011)

Fine with me.


----------



## sweatysock41 (Feb 14, 2011)

Fine with me will be a pleasure to meet you all.


----------



## forefortheday (Feb 14, 2011)

Fine with me will be a pleasure to meet you all.
		
Click to expand...

Word of advice........

Don't pick up your ball out of the hole if Smiffy is behind you!


----------



## sweatysock41 (Feb 14, 2011)

I get the feeling there is some sort of anti-smiffy movement.  
Could this be jealousy because he is a thoughtful, generous and kind individual liked by other people or is it that I just don't know him


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 14, 2011)

Could this be jealousy because he is a thoughtful, generous and kind individual liked by other people or is it that I just don't know him 

Click to expand...

Yes


----------



## sweatysock41 (Feb 14, 2011)

Is that yes to the Anti-smiffy movement or yes that I don't know you.


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 14, 2011)

Thats great Smiffy pen me in.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 14, 2011)

So far, as definites, we have.....

*
1 SMIFFY   
2 PIEMAN   
3 JAMMYDODGER   
4 REDWOOD   
5 SWEATYSOCK41   
6 POKERJOKE* 

We are playing here...
http://www.robinhoodgolfclub.co.uk/

And it's Â£40.00 per player

Anymore?????


----------



## Redwood (Feb 14, 2011)

Smiffy,

That would include Andrew Bell as well.

Cheers


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 14, 2011)

Smiffy,

That would include Andrew Bell as well.

Cheers
		
Click to expand...

No problemo...

No advance payment required for this one by the way. The club manager said "just tip up"....

*
1 SMIFFY   
2 PIEMAN   
3 JAMMYDODGER   
4 REDWOOD   
5 SWEATYSOCK41   
6 POKERJOKE
7 ANDREW BELL*


----------



## full_throttle (Feb 14, 2011)

do i need to re-register my interest?

if so pencil me in please, closer for me too


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 14, 2011)

do i need to re-register my interest?

if so pencil me in please, closer for me too
		
Click to expand...

Oooops!!

  


*
1 SMIFFY   
2 PIEMAN   
3 JAMMYDODGER   
4 REDWOOD   
5 SWEATYSOCK41   
6 POKERJOKE
7 ANDREW BELL
8 FULL_THROTTLE
9 PN WOKINGHAM*


----------



## PNWokingham (Feb 14, 2011)

Count me in Rob. Cheers. Paul


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 14, 2011)

Count me in Rob. Cheers. Paul
		
Click to expand...

See above


----------



## rickg (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm still OK for this one


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm still OK for this one
		
Click to expand...


*
1 SMIFFY   
2 PIEMAN   
3 JAMMYDODGER   
4 REDWOOD   
5 SWEATYSOCK41   
6 POKERJOKE
7 ANDREW BELL
8 FULL_THROTTLE
9 PN WOKINGHAM
10 RICKG *


----------



## golfandmoregolf (Feb 15, 2011)

Yes please Rob....Count me in.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 15, 2011)

Yes please Rob....Count me in.
		
Click to expand...


  

*
1 SMIFFY   
2 PIEMAN   
3 JAMMYDODGER   
4 REDWOOD   
5 SWEATYSOCK41   
6 POKERJOKE
7 ANDREW BELL
8 FULL_THROTTLE
9 PN WOKINGHAM
10 RICKG
11 GOLFANDMOREGOLF *

I like some of the pro's tips....

"Downhill par 3. The ball will bounce onto the green"

Not too complicated


----------



## Redwood (Feb 15, 2011)

Yeah, he seems like a man of few words.


----------



## Losttheplot (Mar 22, 2011)

Smiffy count me in for this one please.... As per the Beau Desert thread I'm now available so I'll try and do Beau and this one too.


----------



## Whereditgo (Apr 7, 2011)

Rob,

Stick a couple of extra's down please mate, will PM you in case this thread is not 'current'.

Cheers


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 8, 2011)

Smiffy count me in for this one please.... As per the Beau Desert thread I'm now available so I'll try and do Beau and this one too.
		
Click to expand...


*
1 SMIFFY   
2 PIEMAN   
3 JAMMYDODGER   
4 REDWOOD   
5 SWEATYSOCK41   
6 POKERJOKE
7 ANDREW BELL
8 FULL_THROTTLE
9 PN WOKINGHAM
10 RICKG
11 GOLFANDMOREGOLF
12 LOSTTHEPLOT
13 WHEREDITGO
14 AN OTHER

  *


----------



## grumpyjock (Apr 18, 2011)

So far, as definites, we have.....

*
1 SMIFFY   
2 PIEMAN   
3 JAMMYDODGER   
4 REDWOOD   
5 SWEATYSOCK41   
6 POKERJOKE* 

We are playing here...
http://www.robinhoodgolfclub.co.uk/

And it's Â£40.00 per player

Anymore?????
  

Click to expand...

Is that for 1 round or 2.
Whats the tee times count me in then. 
sorry rob I missed the thread.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 19, 2011)

Apologies, but due to unforseen circumstances I am having to pull out of the Beau Desert meet.
Therefore, I won't be at this meet either!!
I haven't officially booked anything up, if you look at an earlier post by myself, the pro at the club had just said "turn up, you'll get on OK" so if anybody else could take up the baton on organising this it would be much appreciated.
Rob


----------



## grumpyjock (Apr 19, 2011)

Whats up big man?

1 GRUMPYJOCK
2 PIEMAN 
3 JAMMYDODGER 
4 REDWOOD 
5 SWEATYSOCK41 
6 POKERJOKE
7 ANDREW BELL
8 FULL_THROTTLE
9 PN WOKINGHAM
10 RICKG
11 GOLFANDMOREGOLF
12 LOSTTHEPLOT
13 WHEREDITGO
14 AN OTHER

Anyone taking up the baton and running for home?
PM me details so far.
take care


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 19, 2011)

Whats up big man?
		
Click to expand...

Not in a happy place either financially or with my game at the moment Chris.
Best I leave it for a while


----------



## grumpyjock (Apr 19, 2011)

ok take care and be happy.

ttfn


----------



## jammydodger (Apr 19, 2011)

Smiffy we're all gonna miss you but I hope things take a turn for the better , you're one of the good guys.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 19, 2011)

Smiffy we're all gonna miss you but I hope things take a turn for the better , you're one of the good guys.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the kind words Jammy.
36 around Beau would have killed me to be honest mate, I would have enjoyed the first round but would have just been a passenger for the second. And playing the following day would have been difficult for me.
I'm playing tomorrow in the Seniors Open at Blatchington (Seaford) East Sussex with Ray Taylor. I'm hoping that playing a course that I've played before, and played reasonably well, will see me right.
I just think Woodhall Spa saw me trying too hard, and you know what trying too hard does for your game don't you


----------



## jammydodger (Apr 19, 2011)

Smiffy we're all gonna miss you but I hope things take a turn for the better , you're one of the good guys.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the kind words Jammy.
36 around Beau would have killed me to be honest mate, I would have enjoyed the first round but would have just been a passenger for the second. And playing the following day would have been difficult for me.
I'm playing tomorrow in the Seniors Open at Blatchington (Seaford) East Sussex with Ray Taylor. I'm hoping that playing a course that I've played before, and played reasonably well, will see me right.
I just think Woodhall Spa saw me trying too hard, and you know what trying too hard does for your game don't you
		
Click to expand...

I sure do and I can totally sympathise with you. I played a 36 hole foursomes on Sunday and my gammy ankle played merry hell with me the next day. So what do I do ? Go and play again today and I'm sitting here with horrible pains all up my shin (i've got 18 tomorrow too and i'm not looking forward to it).

I've got 2x 36 hole comps booked at Sheringham and Cromer this year and i'm going to cancel them in the morning. I'm not sure i'm going to be able to do the next days' rounds after Beau or Blackmoor.


----------



## grumpyjock (Apr 20, 2011)

so sorry to hear you are taking a step back to recupriate.
after sunday my legs were ready for a rest as well, so only play 9 at Tankersly on the way home.
sometimes you have to accept it and take a buggy.
hope fully you will be back and in full flow.
take care pal
hope your ready for september and the northern trip?


----------



## full_throttle (May 17, 2011)

Is there still sufficient interest for this to take place?


----------



## sweatysock41 (May 17, 2011)

I'm still up for it.


----------



## Region3 (May 17, 2011)

Can everyone going to Beau please look at the thread with the draw on please. I need to make food choices today.

Thanks.


----------



## Whereditgo (May 17, 2011)

Is there still sufficient interest for this to take place?
		
Click to expand...

Me and my guest are stil playing.


----------



## jammydodger (May 17, 2011)

I'm not sure if anyone took this on after Smiffy pulled out so I wouldnt know if any tee times have been booked. I'm not fussed about playing in this , my legs will probs be needing a rest anyway and i've a good 4 hour drive to get home.


----------



## Redwood (May 17, 2011)

I think, from memory, Smiffy said the club said we could rock up and get on without booking.

I guess that means it's quite flexible, so those who want to play can, and those who can't make it can set off for home!!


----------



## sweatysock41 (May 17, 2011)

Your right Smiffy said that the Pro said there would be no problem getting on.  I can check with them on the Monday if you want as it is just down the road from my work.


----------



## full_throttle (May 17, 2011)

just been planning my day and had a phone call which now means I wont be able to participate on this occasion. 

see you at Beau


----------



## rickg (May 17, 2011)

I'm still playing on the wednesday.


----------



## Region3 (May 17, 2011)

I'm sure you'll get on somewhere but if you can't my place could be a last resort.

The tee is available up until about 8:40 at the moment.


----------



## Smiffy (May 18, 2011)

I think, from memory, Smiffy said the club said we could rock up and get on without booking.
		
Click to expand...





			Your right Smiffy said that the Pro said there would be no problem getting on.
		
Click to expand...

Correct. Had I still been going, the plan was just to turn up there around 9.00am (maybe a bit earlier if some wanted to play 36) and just knock off when the pro said we could. He said that there wouldn't be a problem at all getting off on a Wednesday.


----------

